# from your experience, which boots are less bulky?



## SoCalBurton (Sep 28, 2009)

My Burton Grail boots or Burtons are true to size right on the money(at least for my feet)..and I think the Grail have a pretty darn streamline design (not bulky).


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Love my F20s. They are size 10 with the outside size of most boot's 9. The problem you describe sounds like you have a low volume foot. I have long toes so no matter the boot I have to put in a spacer of some sort to raise my whole foot so it is in the possition that it should be.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I've found 32 boots way too roomy when I get a boot in my actual size. I ended up going with Vans because they dont get larger as they get longer so everything in the heel and ankle fit snug no matter what size you get.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I find my DC's to fit true to size. Really, though, just go try on a bunch of boots and go with the one that you feel fits you best. That's the only way you'll truly know if the boot is comfortable and fits the way you want it to.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Salomon boots are. Really. My US13 looks like US 11.5-12, and that really helps. They got F22(not sure, but they have a model) which have Liner with outhershell on the boot, and this makes the boot even smaller.


----------



## Hellfix (Feb 9, 2011)

Agreed Salomon boots are very low profile, they also fit a little narrower. If you've got the cash go for the F-20's. I didn't so I got the dialogues they're working out great.


----------

